# Trees for outdoor layout?



## Saj (Jan 12, 2022)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to get fake trees or what to use to make fake trees for an outdoor layout? Not really particular about the type of tree although I feel that pine trees would probably be easier to come by. I tried looking for bottle brush trees at end of year sales last year but was unsuccessful. I put up an outdoor layout in my front yard each year from December through January, this is my 4th year doing it. I've spent the bulk of my train allowance in increasing the size of the layout and complexity of it however at this point it looks like I need to start investing in some buildings and other scenery pieces. Trees seem like a natural starting point.


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

You can get miniture real trees that grow very slow. Biggest issue outdoors is UV protection for 'fake' trees.


----------



## Saj (Jan 12, 2022)

They layout is only outdoors for around 60 days and during the winter, so my thoughts are that I should still get a good number of years out of them before they start to break down due to UV exposure. Real trees are out because I don't have anywhere to put them for the remainder of the year.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

take a look in stores, that sell cheap chinese stuff. (best days for discount between xmas and new year)
xmas trees, from 1/2' to 2' height. throw away the foot, make a trunk from an alu pipe and some paint/sand mix.
with some darker spray-paint they look better. (see the one on the left side)


----------

